

Best Online To-Do Lists - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2221758/pagenum/all/#p2

======
fogus
My favorite online todo list is Now Do This. Simple and brilliant.

<http://www.nowdothis.com/>

-m

~~~
lukifer
Love it. The only thing I wish is that completed tasks would be shown
somewhere in strike-through. Half the fun of using a to-do list is basking in
the feeling of accomplishment when tasks are complete.

~~~
jonah
Not only is seeing your completed tasks fun, it's a psychological motivator to
keep checking things off. I'd consider it a crucial feature of any task list!

------
jeffesp
This is more of a subjective 'this is what works for me' review than an
objective analysis of the various offerings. Not that worthwhile in my
opinion. Try them each and see what works best for you - this article isn't
going to help you much.

~~~
jshen
I have no idea what an objective analysis of todo lists would look like. A
simple list of features? That wouldn't be very useful.

~~~
jeffesp
I would think it would be a feature matrix - you know features down the left
column and the different apps across the top. It would be really useful to
have a review of each app that explains how they might improve a particular
feature, or how it is lack support for a feature in the list but how you can
do it another way or something.

~~~
jshen
This leads to product design where the goal is to have as many features as
possible and not give a shit about user experience. It's not objective because
you've subjectively assumed that feature count is the most important factor.

------
huherto
I have tried different approaches over the years. The best seems to be to have
a todo.txt file and use my favorite text editor. It is very flexible, I indent
to show subtasks, I can make notes anywhere. Use - as a bullet for uncompleted
tasks and + for completed tasks.

~~~
surki
If you are using emacs, give org-mode a try. I also keep this todo lists in
git repo to sync among various machines that I work with.

~~~
zacharypinter
I use org-mode and symlink ~/org/ to my dropbox folder. I love this setup,
though I really wish Dropbox had an iPhone app and a public API. Both have
been promised for quite some time.

------
anovaskulk
I want Sandy back. :)

No really, anything like it out there, or will I have to make my own?

------
bendtheblock
I built my own: <http://www.reallygoodtodolist.com>

It's based around how I use a todo list: I have categories for work, home,
projects etc. and I add the tasks to each. I use 'Summary as Prose' as a
starting point for my journal. The sign-up is low friction - a random key is
generated that you can use to log in from anywhere. Features aren't brilliant
but it does what I need.

------
krschultz
I use Remember the Milk, and over the last 10 months it has become ingrained
into my workflow. I actually cite RTM's $25 a year freemium model as a good
example of a startup not using ads to fund themselves. I gladly pay $25 a year
for it because it helps me organize so well.

Slate put it in 2nd because they didn't seem to need all the features. For me
the iPhone interface is all I need to pick it as #1.

~~~
jlees
I circumvent that $25 by using Twitter and Google Calendar on iPhone to
remember RTM (95% of my interfacing with RTM is via Gmail).

------
crux
I've had this idea for a while for an app called ghostbin. It basically a
note-taking (or todo) webapp that you didn't have to log in to—the blurb I
wrote to remember it was,

'[username].ghostbin.com has a single input box with a submit button. at any
time any user can enter a note which will be submitted to that account.

if they want to review or edit their notes, they can enter a password and see
the admin page. notes can be viewed, maybe blog style'.

The idea was that when you're on the go, or you simply don't already have a
cookie in your browser, you can dump some notes from a meeting, or something
to followup later, just by going to an easily memorable URL, and then deal
with actually managing the things later on, when you've got the time.

I have no idea how I'd build the thing, though.

~~~
slig
If you can skip the idea of using a subdomain for each user(They don't work
with wildcard subdmains yet.), you can check AppEngine. You can get something
working in a matter of hours, you you have any experience with programming.

------
youngian
I've plugged this here before: I am a big fan of Tracks
(<http://getontracks.org/>). I think I fall much more on the featureful side
of the spectrum than people who like the text file approach or something
spartan like Gmail tasks.

I'll have to check out Todoist - it sounds like they offer nice grouping
features, which is something the vast majority of apps are badly lacking.

------
nudded
i actually like taskpaper (it's a mac app, but they recently introduced a
online service as well).

the nice thing about it is that it understands what you type and displays it
nicely formatted.

Taskpaper is created by: <http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/taskpaper>

------
tetsuo13
<http://pat.io>

It's simple yet still aesthetically pleasing.

------
tremendo
UnToDos.com I get along with it better I believe because of the looser, and
simpler categorization of ->Do right now, ->Sometime soon and ->Whenever. And
to a lesser extent the fun!/no-fun flagging of activities.

------
pmichaud
Lifetick.com has been an interesting trial too, I didn't see that one.

------
middayc
uh, time for shameless plugging again

<http://www.qwikitodo.com> \- no sign up, collaborative, wiki-ish editing,
past revisions

